# Pad + Polish Guide ?



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Guys, 

I know this may be irritating to some however i could not find anything using the search function or anything on it in the numerous guides available. 

So here goes when using for example the CG Hex pad and the CG V series compound/polish. 

When gauging the correction required for a paint obviously you start with the least abrasive combo, So lets say V38 and a Blue pad this is where i am a little unsure. 

Do you A) Drop down a pad (White) and stick to the same polish or B) drop down a polish (V36) and stick to the same pad ? or C) Both ? 

What are the benefits of or Cons to either dropping down a pad or polish ? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally I drop down to a ligher polish before a softer pad. I use the pad for the amount of swirls and the polish for the hardness of the paint generally.


----------



## steve D (Oct 5, 2010)

The simple answer is either or. Change your polish keep the same pad, if that doesn't work step up the pad. There's not much point in least aggressive pad with most aggressive polish and vicea versa, you'd be better off stepping up pad and polish combo's. In your situation I would Step up to the white hex with the same polish as youve been using with your blue, if that doesn't work use the next polish in the range (I'm not familiar with the CG V series). It trial and error


----------



## will-i-a-m (Nov 4, 2010)

Brilliant, Thats exactly what i wanted to know, I just wanted some clarity on whether one was preferable to the other. But you have answered everything above.

Cheers gents


----------

